# New song: "Ave Maria (Ellen's Prayer)"



## pixier (May 18, 2016)

A computer-generated rendition of "Ave Maria (Ellen's Prayer)":






--------------------------------------
Ave Maria! Maiden mild!
O, listen to a maiden's prayer!
Thou canst hear though from the wild,
Thou canst save amid despair.
Ave Maria!
Ave Maria!
May safe we sleep beneath thy care,
Though banished, outcast and reviled.
O, maiden! Hear a maiden's prayer,
Let thy protection hover there,
The murky cavern's heavy air
Shall breathe of balm if thou hast
Smiled; then maiden hear me as I pray,
Ave Maria, Maria ave!
--------------------------------------

Scored for soprano/contralto/mezzosoprano and piano. Premiered in Toronto on August 9, 2015, at the Cui International Music Festival Canada-2015.

This version is in G. Keys of F and C also available immediately, and others on request. No charge, of course-just hoping others will like the song!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Somehow I have the idea that I heard it before, doesn't rock my boat I am sorry to say.


----------



## pixier (May 18, 2016)

Thank you for your thoughts. Regarding your initial observation, in view of the genesis of this melody I would be surprised if resemblances were anything more than the type of those between, say, "When Johnny Comes Marching Home" and "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky." Those are not uncommon and do not prevent songs from being independent and original since they diverge to different melodic statements.

Not to deprecate your reaction, but only to encourage other readers to click the link in my post above, I will present previous (and unsolicited) reactions to "Ave Maria" I have received from artistes:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Most important, and I do apologize for not sending you feedback earlier! (It's been a hectic week but that's no excuse.) Your song ["Ave Maria (Ellen's Song)"] was really well received, received a number of compliments, all saying it was quite lovely. Unfortunately I don't have any footage though.

If I have the chance to do it again that would be most welcome and would try to get you some memento of the event.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for your message, I am very happy to hear from you and apologies for not replying earlier...all crazy at the moment.

I must tell you that I absolutely love your 'Ave Maria' and I am only sorry that the right opportunity hasn't arrived for me yet to perform it. The Xmas show in London is in a completely different style ....it's very Jazz and I have a saxophonist , bassist and pianist accompanying me in Cole Porter, G. Gershwin, K. Weill.....it just won't fit into this programme....

I have not forgotten about your Ave Maria and I know that the right opportunity will arise for it to be performed. It's in my heart...and I promise that it's only a matter of time!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
I so enjoyed acquainting myself of your lovely Ave Maria. You have created a truly quality (sorry for the sterile language, but true quality I find so rare in new music), affecting, memorable, flowing piece that I would very much like to sing. There is a chance I will be in Toronto during the first week of August for a festival. I would certainly like to try and include it in a concert then and will let you know details as soon as they are firmed up, if that is ok with you. And I will look for opportunities to do it before then as well and will keep you informed.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have just been able to see your score and have had such pleasure in singing this most beautiful song you wrote....it has touched my soul, thank you for sending it to me. I would like to find the opportunity to perform it somewhere and I will let you know should I am able to achieve this!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pixier (May 18, 2016)

I would only add that the melody takes a different turn at the three-quarter mark, which one might wish to wait for.


----------

